# عندي فكرة لتقليل الوقود والانبعاثات في السياره ارجو الدخول لمن يمكنه والتطوير او النقد البناء



## modE89 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب اوتوترونكس سنه 4
في سيارات ال spark ignition engine*
بالتحديد ذات نظام ال 
electrical injection
يمكن تعطل احدى شمعات الاحتراق وبالتالي دخول المزيج داخل الاسطوانه دون حدوث الاحتراق
, 
الامر الدي يؤدي الى عدم الاستفاده من الوقود وضياعه هباءاً
وزيادة الانبعاثات الضاره الناتجه اثر الاحتراق غير المكتمل
ما افكر به هو عند حدوث هذا الخلل (تعطل شمعة الاحتراق (خرابها)) سوف اغلق ال injectors وبالتالي عجم دخول الوقود وضياعه
وبنفس الوقت اشعار السائق بحودث العطل لديه في اي شمعة الاحتراق الفلانيه
ارجو الاستفاده من خبراتكم من دكاتره , مهندسين , زملاء 
وشكرا,,,:81: :81: :81: 
:85: :85: :85: :85:


----------



## العقاب الهرم (11 أكتوبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى
الحقيقة الفكرة جميلة وان كان تطبيقها به صعوبة





> (2-6) نظام الاشعال الالكتروني بدون موزع :
> Distribute-less Ignition System (DIS) :
> يعتبر هذا النظام من احدث وأكفأ الأنظمة الالكترونية حيث يتم التخلص من الموزع الذي أدى الى تقليل كفاءة الدائرة فتحسن اداء دائرة الاشعال الالكترونية وقلت صيانتها.
> فى نظام الاشعال الذى يتم التحكم فيه بواسطة الكمبيوتر، يتم امداد المحرك بميزات توقيت الاشعال المثالى . حيث تقوم وحدة التحكم الالكترونية بتحديد توقيت الاشعال اعتمادا على مدخلات الحساس. فالذاكرة الداخلية لوحدة التحكم الالكترونية تحتوى على توقيت الاشعال الامثل الخاص بكل حالة لتشغيل المحرك. وعلى الرغم من حقيقة انه يتم دمج نظام الاشعال والتحكم فيه بواسطة نظام ادارة المحرك، الا ان المكونات تكون بطريقة ما مستقلة عن نظام الحقن، مع انها تتشارك فى بعض اشارات الادخال. ولكن هناك ايضا بعض الحساسات المستخدمة خصيصا لنظام الاشعال.
> ...



طبعا السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه هنا هو كيفية تحديد عطل شمعة الاشعال .. وهذا صعب
لكن لدى اقتراح واظنه اسهل
بما ان وحدة التحكم تتحكم فى ملفات الاشعال ومرتبطة بها تقوم بايقاف حقن الوقود عند اكتشاف عطل بملف الاشعال وليس شمعة الاشعال وهذا اسهل من ناحية التطبيق

واذا طُبق ذلك عمليا فيجب ان يكون لكل سلندر ملف اشعال coil خاص به (وهذا موجود فى بعض السيارات) لكن معظم السيارات ذات الاربع اسطوانات تجد به ملفا اشعال كل ملف لاسطوانتين وايضا السيارات ذات الست اسطوانات وفى هذه الحالة عند ايقاف ملف الاشعال ستقوم بتعطيل اسطوانتين بدل الواحدة وبالتالى خسارة وقود اكبر.

 تجد بالمرفقات فلاش يوضح انظمة الاشعال وطريقة عمل كل نوع اتمنى ان يفيدك

 هذا مجرد راى احببت ان ابديه لك
وفقك الله​


----------



## modE89 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أشكرك اخي الكريم جزيل الشكر على اصغاءك واهتمامك
وتزويدي بهذه المعلومات ,
هناك فكره لتحديد عطل spark plug وذلك بقياس جهد الخرج output voltage 
من اسفل ال spark plug بحيث اذا استمرت قيمته zero لفتره اطول من المعتاد 
فذلك يدل بوجود العطل , لكن يجب الأخذ بالحسبان حالة ال miss fire حيث احتمالها وارد
ويجب استثناءه

أرجو من لديهم الخبره ايضا افادتي والادلاء بدلوهم 
كما وانت اخي العقاب


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

modE89 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أشكرك اخي الكريم جزيل الشكر على اصغاءك واهتمامك
> وتزويدي بهذه المعلومات ,
> هناك فكره لتحديد عطل spark plug وذلك بقياس جهد الخرج output voltage
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى
اعتقد اذا اردت تحديد العطل بشمعات الاشعال بقياس جهد الخرج منها حسب ما ذكرت فانك فستحتاج الى تغيير فى تصميم شمعات الاشعال الموجودة اليوم وطبعا ستوصلها بوحدة تحكم لقياس الجهد او استحداث منظومة جديدة لعمل ذلك.

وستحتاج لدائرة اخرى تربط الحواقن بشمعات الاشعال لايقافها عند تعطل الشمعات وكما قلت لك هذا به صعوبة اكبر

اما نصيحتى لك هى ان تبدا بالفكرة الاصغر (ايقاف الحواقن عند تعطل ملف الاشعال ) واذا تمكنت من تطبيقها ولا اظن ذلك مستحيلا لن يكون صعبا عليك امكانية تطبيق فكرة الشمعات او استحداث تصميم خاص بذلك

تجد بالمرفقات فلاشان لتوضيح عمل منظومة حقن الوقود حتى تجمع اكبر عدد من الافكار

وايضا قم بتحميل الملف بهذا الموضوع فبه معلومات جمة
مفاجأة لمهندسى السيارات - TOYOTA Electrical and Engine Control Systems Manual ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

واقول لك وفقك الله
ولكل مجتهد نصيب :63:​


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخي العزيز ممكن اسئل هو درجة الحرارة للعادم لمن يكون مشعل بشكل خطأ تختلف عمن يكون مشعل بشكل صحيح


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

انه فعلآ نقاش جميل ورائع 
اما بالنسبة لاخ كارم اكيد هنالك اختلاف في درجة حرارة العادم


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

انا طالب ميكاترونكس سنه رابعه وانا باظن انه ما في اختلاف كبير بين هندسة الميكاترونكس وهندسة الاوتوترونكس 
وانا ممكن اتعامل معكم في هدا الموضوع اما بالنسبة لفهمي في مجالت السيارات فلقد اطلعت على كتب عديدة منها auto fundamental *وايضا كتاب automotive electronics بالنسبة للاخ الي قال انه هناك اختلاف يعني بكم درجة لا اعلم ادا هندسة الاوتوترونكس متخصصة في صناعة sensor كما في الميكاترونكس يعني قصدي هل الفرق في درجة الحرارة يمكن للسنسور ملاحظتها جيدا في مثل هده الحالة انه باستطاعتنا تطبيق الفكرة وهي جميلة جدا عن طريق برمجة pic تاخد تغذية راجعة من هده المجسات 
ارجوا من الاخ الرد بسرعه وذلك لبدء البحث في اقرب فترة *


----------



## shamrok135 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

hey
man ana t5arjet be nafs el ta5sos..............
ray7 rask ma t3mal nezam zay hek wla eshe....la2no awal ma t5rb bojyh fe syara btbayn mn ta2te3t el mo7rk .............ow el bojyh aslan s3b t5rab bsholh
forget it


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب المشكلة الي عرضها الاخ تاعت تلف واحد من الكويل او الملف ممكن يكون الها ادا مابيبن زي البوجية تاعت السيارة


----------



## هاني وحيد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى
> 
> الحقيقة الفكرة جميلة وان كان تطبيقها به صعوبة​
> 
> ...


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي العزيز بالنسبة لعطل الكويل في السيارت التي يغذي فيها الكويل 2 غرفة احتراق فيمكن عمل دلك بانه في الوقت الي ما بيكون واحد من ياقي الكويلات الي تغذي باقي غرف الاحتراق واقفة لاتمام دورةالحرق في باقي الغرف فانه يمكنالاستفادة منها بارسال اشارة لها ثم اخد الشحنه منها وتخزينها ثم تفريعا الى وحدة الاشعال في الوقت الذي يكون يلزم اشعال في هذه الغرفه 
ارجوا من من يشجع فكرة توزيع الكويل الرد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مسألة ايقاف الرشاش عند عطل شمعة الاشعال يعيبها أمور : 
- ان الترتيب هو حقن الرشاش للوقود في شوط السحب ثم ضغطه في شوط الضغط ثم تنطلق الشرارة في نهاية شوط الضغط تقريبا، اذا فعند عطل شمعة الاشعال علي الاقل سيتم دورة فيها حقن بالضرورة .

- ثم في الاغلب الاعم الشرارة لا تنقطع بالكلية ، بل تكون ضعيفة او متقطعة ، فإيقافها بالكامل سيتم عند اي حالة من حالاتها ؟ 

- يحتاج الامر الي مجس يقيس حالة الشرارة عند مخرجها ، أي في غرفة الحريق ، وسيتعرض لدرجات الحرارة العالية جدا التي تتعرض لها الشمعة ، وسيتعرض لضغط عالي جدا ، وسيتعرض لمواد كيميائية (الوقود ونواتج الاحتراق ) .

- وأخيرا هل ستكون تكلفة هذا المجس مناسبة من الناحية الاقتصادية ، ام انه سيكون من الاوفر خروج بعض الوقود الغير محترق قبل احساس السائق بالعطل ؟ 

- كل هذه العوامل والاسئلة تحتاج لدراسة لتحديد مدي النفع من هذا المجس او هذا الاقتراح .
وشكرا علي هذا النقاش العلمي الجيد و المثمر .


----------



## black88star (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكلتك واضحه ما يبغالها كلام ..مدام انتا جربت الكوويل وفحصت الكهرباء الي خاشة الكويل ..وكلاهما في احسن الحال ..سكون السبب من البواجي
مشكور


----------

